# Toy poodle in Asian style trim



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Thought you poodle peeps would like to see a client of mine. Supposed to be a toy, but I think she's tall. Very happy wiggly girl so forgive the quality of the finish on her. She is 8 months but thinking her topknot is always going to break easily because of the color. I have given owner all the tips regarding soft bands, cutting them out, not twisting when placing bands etc. Now I think I will encourage her to condition her topknot to help protect it. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Dang it, I wasn't finished posting and I dropped my phone! Here is pics







before

















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Very cute! Your clients are lucky to have you!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Wow, big difference, great job! This clip always makes me chuckle with the face fluff  Do reds tend to have more brittle hair?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Awwww, she is absolutely adorable ------------- I wish you lived close enough for me to take my Babykins - I adore everything you do, so creative.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow you are outstanding


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

oshagcj914 said:


> Wow, big difference, great job! This clip always makes me chuckle with the face fluff  Do reds tend to have more brittle hair?


Yes I think so. Also silver, it seems that black and white have best coats, strongest too. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

You do such brilliant work, Itzaclip !!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Amazing as usual! I too wish I was closer to get my girls a professional groom once in awhile. On another note, I would take them in brushed and combed out, this little one doesn't look matted but kind of scruffy. But then I wash my hair before I go to my hairdresser too.


----------



## pizzapizazz (Apr 13, 2016)

beautiful groom! i love the face fluff on her.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

She got a bath yesterday and I tweaked her muzzle a bit. She's still wiggily.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

I love Asian style cuts  I keep one of my malts in an Asian style. Very cute!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

This clip on this dog is just simply adorable.


----------



## Laumau (Dec 17, 2016)

Clip is so cute. The pup almost doesn't look real- especially with that white coloring so perfect on the chest like a teddy bear.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

You are so talented!! What an adorable girl!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Poodle face hair isn't my thing, but gosh that pup is adorable!! Really great clip as usual, Itzaclip!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Absolutely adorable! 
Ok, I especially like the last group of pictures - the bottom right where she has her eyes pinched shut. I don't know why, but that's the cutest photo to me.


----------

